# MeteoLoures



## Duarte Sousa (15 Mai 2011 às 12:36)

Boas pessoal!

Venho anunciar a abertura do meu blogue sobre meteorologia na região de Loures. Criei-o ontem, mas só hoje vim comunicar-vos pois só hoje coloquei a primeira previsão. 





Nas previsões basear-me-ei em vários sites, deixo alguns: IM, ilMeteo, WunderGround.
Na explicação de alguns conceitos quando necessário basear-me-ei na Wikipédia e no Livro "O Tempo" da Biblioteca do Jovem Explorador (Círculo de Leitores).
No anúncio de notícias, contarei com a ajuda da(o) Meteopt

Deixo aqui o link.

Espero que gostem


----------



## Geiras (15 Mai 2011 às 12:52)

Bom projecto, continuação de bom trabalho


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Mai 2011 às 21:36)

Obrigado Geiras! Estou bastante empenhado neste projecto, e o vosso apoio traz-me ainda mais empenho.

Obrigado joseoliveira, não só pelo apoio, mas também na correcção de erros ortográficos (basear-me-ei e não basearei-me)

Abraços


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Jun 2011 às 22:46)

Boas!


Mais de um mês depois, e muito trabalho, venho apresentar algumas novidades no meu blog:
-Ao contrário de como tinha anunciado, nas previsões não me baseio no _Weather Underground_, apenas no _Instituo de Meteorologia_ e no _Il Meteo_;

-Alarguei as previsões aos valores de UV e Dobson (ozono), e ao risco de incêndio;

-Quando há alertas meteorológicos activos, também coloco;

-Foram criados 3 separadores: _Galeria de Fotos_, _Área Educativa_ e _Satélite e Radar de Precipitação_ (Satélite do Sat24 e Radar de precipitação do IM);

-Numa _miniaplicação_, coloquei também uma webcam situada na Portela, com dados meteorológicos sempre actualizados (EM que está registada no WU);

-Também criei uma página no Facebook para ver se "ganhava" mais alguns visitantes, mas pelos vistos... http://www.facebook.com/pages/Meteo-Loures/233813293299605


Espero que gostem das modificações

Abraços


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Set 2011 às 23:10)

Boa noite

Venho anunciar que o Meteo Loures já possui um site.
Com uma ajudinha (do AndréFrade) início da construção penso que o site já esteja mais ao menos aceitável para ser divulgado.

Podem visitá-lo Aqui

Abraços


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Jan 2015 às 18:36)

Boa noite.

Tempos passaram e o Meteo Loures ficou sem actividade.

Decidi então criar uma nova página de Facebook que já alguns de vocês devem conhecer: Meteo Observador.

Já tem alguns meses de actividade, mas só hoje lancei o website ao público. Aqui fica o link.

Aceitam-se sugestões, opiniões e críticas, eu agradeço 

Um bom 2015 a todos


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Jan 2015 às 18:43)

Parece-me muito bem, tem as principais fontes de informações meteorológicas e é de fácil consulta. Gostei !


----------

